# Why not support for Windows Media Center?



## chelman (Oct 27, 2004)

If Tivo will never support Android, Why not support for Windows Media Center? I have this Stream that I can't access because I refuse to buy Apple crap.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Maybe a few years ago in the Vista era when it looked like it had a future, but now that it's "dead man walking" according to MS, there's no way it'd be considered.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

I would speculate the only issue that's holding up Stream support for platforms other than Apple is the copyright enforcement, due to Apples relatively closed platform it's considered the most secure for copyrighted material. TiVo is too concerned that recorded content might become "hacked" and content ending up as movie torrent downloads!

Legality is the reason, not the application or availability of technology.


----------



## jws55 (Dec 9, 2012)

Like dianebrat mentioned, Mediacenter is dead, so that is probably not a viable option but how about supporting Windows 8.x apps that could be used on Windows PC's, tablets and phones?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

What would make the most sense is to support streaming from a browser like Slingbox does, which then can be extended to many different platforms including Windows. But it makes too much sense so probably will never happen...


----------

